# Piranha Diet



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I was just wondering what everyone here feeds their piranha. I basically feed mine live goldfish and mice. I like to do this cause I feel they stay aggressive eating live food. What does everyone else here feed their piranha?


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

You got to feed them algae wafers Xenon. If you want their colors to come out. Feed them some shrimp too. And in case they decide to get lazy thrown in some guppies and watch them fly.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah I feed mine chicken and fish fellets. When im not lazy and actually make it to the pet store I get feeders, or sometimes i throw in a crayfish that usually doesnt make it a day or so.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

The main diet of mine are smelt and beefheart but then theres other things like feeder fish


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

feeder fish mostly. also fresh fish from the market.
wes


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Smelt, Beefheart, Shrimp, etc.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

lamb, cuts of steak, shrimp, beef heart, trout, bluegill (both are cut up) and few other treats.


----------



## murdoc12 (Nov 25, 2002)

I fed mine a 4-5 inch bluegill, I forgot just how fast they are. That was the most fun feeding session to watch, it was cheap too. Just one advantage to living in the boon-docks.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You should record that feeding session somehow and let me post it here!


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I have see pics of 24 baby caribe eating a once frozen mouse they ate it to the bone amazingly it did not make the water dirty beefheart, feeders, fresh fish, fresh meat, hamburger will make them grow like for some reason it worked for me but be careful don't feed the m alot of it they can die and it will mess up the water really bad and only feed them liek the extra lean kind don't only rely on the hamburger you must give them a varied diet


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Beefheart, krill, pinkies, catfish fillets, and sometimes they will mow on algae wafers.

Mark


----------

